
The vision for Foursquare 3.0 and beyond - pitdesi
http://blog.foursquare.com/2011/03/08/foursquare-3/
======
m0hit
This might be a very important upgrade for Foursquare. Of course, my views are
biased, being in SF and with many of my friends heavy foursquare users.

The release brings to focus some uses of foursquare that were only
tangentially possible:

\- What coffee shop in [neighborhood I only occasionally visit] do my friends
prefer. \- Searching for a bar similar to my neighborhood bar in Seattle when
visiting.

\- The rankings page was a pain to get to, and most people find it hard to
understand what they meant.

\- Once a mayor, mostly a mayor. foursquare has been changing the points and
mayor mechanics so often, that it seems almost random. Hopefully they will
extend mayorships to be different titles. It seems they are starting with the
different Loyalty targeting options for merchants.

